# Using cyanuric acid in hypochlorous acid leach



## Goldcat (Apr 8, 2018)

Greetings everyone

I am contemplating adding cyanuric acid to my hypochlorous acid leach. I have used this leach on my sluice concentrates at ph 5 with addition of non iodized salt with good success. However, the hypochlorite consumption is rather high and the chlorine leaves solution rapidly.

My questions are will cyanuric acid help retain chlorine and uphold eh level in solution or not?

Will hypochlorites or other side products of leaching react with the cyanuric acid and destroy it?

Will there be precipitation problems with SMB?

Will cyanuric acid improve silver chloride solubility and reduce silver passivation?

Anything appreciated. Thanx!


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 8, 2018)

I do not see a problem, just try it and see if it helps. For the silver part - no, any chlorine present will react


----------



## fishaholic5 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes, it will help keep chlorine in solution. Cyanuric acid is used as a chlorine stabilizer with Sodium Hypochlorite for swimming pools.
The Hypochlorite I use in my leach contains it but I'm working with a sealed rotating bucket system.
The guidelines for pools are to not let the Isocyanurate concentration exceed 100mg/L so with leaching the concentration will be much higher and the Cyanide will add to the health risks

Edit to discuss safety
Although Cyanuric Acid is classified as "essentially non toxic" with a 50% oral median lethal dose of 7700mg/kg the potential for creating toxic isocyanurinate or cyanide metal salts and cyanide gas from its use in acidic pH means it is probably not a very good idea.
I have now removed it from my system completely 

Cheers Wal


----------

